# Networking & getting your foot in the door



## cinnamon (Dec 2, 2008)

I was just wondering how some people say there are jobs openings at their company and then they tell people who need work about the job openings; to apply at their company. And then you ask the person who made the announcement of the job opening for example (manager, info, contact, job details etc and then they act real "funny", "snooty", stuck up or even mad, like they don't want you to work at their company or even let you know or anyone know about the job.  

I feel that if you don't want anyone to know of job positions at your company. Don't say or mention it, it's sad folks are that way so uptight. But to behave like that, I feel it's rude and unprofessional. I have posted job opening and will post more. But if I get the chance to get in a company, I will let others know and who my manager is (if appropriate and will not jeopardize my job) and even put in a good word or any tips on getting in, because I never know who my boss will be in the future. So I take kindness and gratitude seriously. And even if that person who got a job at my company by me as a referral and ended up as my boss, I will be happy for you or them. Definitely!  

This is not towards no personally, but a thought i had and something a friend of mine had just experienced! If u need me to clarify. Please PM me! Thanks!!


----------

